# New website is finally done.....



## Chicagophotoshop (Jun 6, 2008)

completely started over...what do you think?


www.chicagophotoshop.com


would love your thoughts..thanks all


----------



## dylj (Jun 6, 2008)

The intro was really amazing. I'm glad I'm on broadband ...


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 9, 2008)

Your intro is really amazing!
It's just that I was expecting a site that would somehow much the colours of the intro.
Anyway, good job!


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jun 10, 2008)

dylj said:


> The intro was really amazing. I'm glad I'm on broadband ...


thank you  I hope most are these days


----------



## Chicagophotoshop (Jun 10, 2008)

sunlioness said:


> Your intro is really amazing!
> It's just that I was expecting a site that would somehow much the colours of the intro.
> Anyway, good job!



thank you.  I wanted the inside of the site to be all about the photos.  thanks for your feedback.  I will take that into consideration


----------

